# Jan 21 2012 on Yellow River: Bass moving up!!!



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Caught 12 Largemouth and 1 nice Striper and that striper wasn't where it was supposed to be. She hit a Fat Free Shad crankbait right at the boat and darn near took my rod into the water. We got 1 bass on a white spinnerbait, 5 on cranks, 5 on trick worms, and 1 on a brush hog. We fished the lower end of Yellow River near Weaver and water temps were mid 60s late in the day. The males are moving all over the bank and i did lose one good female on a crankbait in the middle of a bend that was close to 5 pounds, but that was the only negative thing of the day. Bass will be spawning soon if the weather forecast holds true.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a good day. Good report.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

thats a good looking striper man i really want to get a hold of one of them...


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

That's where I gator hunt. Nice fish!


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Great job buddy got me thinkin bout skippin Blackwater for yellow tomorrow mornin


----------

